# Mother of the troops bass tournament $50 a boat



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

MOTHER’S OF THE TROOP
BASS TOURNAMENT BLACK CREEK LODGE, FREEPORT FLORIDA
Saturday, May 31, 2014 (alternate date: June 7, 2014)
60% Payout
Boat Driver must be at least 18 years old
Name ___________________________ Address _________________________ City _____________State___________ Zip___________ Ph# ______________
Name ___________________________ Address _________________________ City _____________State___________ Zip___________ Ph# ______________
Boat Reg.# _______________________ Rating_____ Make of Boat __________
Entry Fee may be paid by check and mailed to the address below along with the entry form no later than
May 27, 2014 or may be paid “Cash Only” the morning of the tournament.
Serrena Nobles, Leader Mother 153 Florence Drive
DeFuniak Springs, FL 32433 850-598-4074
I hereby agree to abide by all the rules and regulations of the Mothers of the Troop Tournament and waive and release all persons connected with this tournament from all claims of injury and/or damage incurred in connection with this tournament. I also give the directors permission to use my name and any photographs taken of me at this tournament.
We wish to thank: Around the Tournament
Trail.com
ACE Hardware – DeFuniak
Springs
Big Fish Pot!!!!!!
Drawings for prizes and gift
cards!!!!
POLYGRAPH AT THE DESCRETION OF TOURNAMENT DIRECTORS


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

$50 a boat and $10 a person big bass pot


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

http://www.aroundthetournamenttrail.com/Mothers_of_the_Troop_Bass_Tournament_2.PDF


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

. $500 1st place


----------

